# A New 'Smart Rifle' Decides When To Shoot And Rarely Misses



## cupper (16 May 2013)

Interesting, but how practical would this be for anything other than hunting and target shooting? Doesn't appear to combat environment friendly.

Anyone with experience from the combat arms trades have any thoughts?

*A New 'Smart Rifle' Decides When To Shoot And Rarely Misses*

http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/05/15/184223110/Mark-Dewey-tk



> A new rifle goes on sale on Wednesday, and it's not like any other. It uses lasers and computers to make shooters very accurate. A startup gun company in Texas developed the rifle, which is so effective that some in the shooting community say it should not be sold to the public.
> 
> It's called the TrackingPoint rifle. On a firing range just outside Austin in the city of Liberty Hill, a novice shooter holds one and takes aim at a target 500 yards away. Normally it takes years of practice to hit something at that distance. But this shooter nails it on the first try.
> 
> ...



Promotional video from Tracking Point at link.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (16 May 2013)

I dont think that it would be very enjoyable taking that gun to the range... it would not help to improve your marksmanship. 

I wonder how long it takes on average before it decides to fire, I think that would be a big factor in combat. Can it be fired in automatic?


----------



## Eaglelord17 (16 May 2013)

An other problem is whether it would be able to identify enemy combatants. Its one thing to hit a white target on a range its a other all together to hit a well camouflaged opponent.


----------



## Fabius (16 May 2013)

From reading through the material at the company's website its clear that the system is designed for medium and long range engagements. Basically at least 500m or more. 
It still needs the shooter to actually find and ID a target. Once the shooter has a target he uses the system to Tag the target. Tagging in this case seems to be a matter of the system painting the target with a laser and the system then memorizing what it looks like. It would be interesting to see if camo would affect it. Given that its being marketed as a hunting tool I doubt that camo will actually effect it greatly.

The system itself takes care of windage and elevation once a target is tagged so all that is left is firing a good shot which is were the guided trigger takes over.

The guided trigger only allows the trigger to actually be pulled when the cross hairs are exactly on the target that has been tagged.  The gun does not actually fire itself rather is manipulates the weight of the trigger pull increasing it when the reticle is off target and decreasing it when on target. There is no specific lenght of time to actual firing from what I understand. 
If your a good marksmen and can hold nice and tight then the rifle will firer almost instantly whereas if your wobbling over over minute of barn then its going to be a while. 

Its an interesting development and I think even if its not all its portrayed to be in the shiny brocure its definitely an indication of where technology is going. 
Having taken a Ballistic fire control system similar to that in concept and function to that on a MBT or a fighter aircraft and being able to miniaturize it sufficiently to place it on small arms and have it man portable is and will be a significant advancement.


----------



## MeanJean (16 May 2013)

Having video capture and streaming is an interesting concept.  Streaming video could be used to identify targets or for surveillance.  It makes me think of the video capabilities used in UAVs.  The video technology may be useful in analyzing combat situations, confirming kills, identifying the enemy and improving tactics.  But I would have to agree that the fire control would be garbage for close quarters.



			
				Fabius said:
			
		

> Having taken a Ballistic fire control system similar to that in concept and function to that on a MBT or a fighter aircraft and being able to miniaturize it sufficiently to place it on small arms and have it man portable is and will be a significant advancement.



I agree with Fabius, the challenge will be produce a miniature version that is also reliable.


----------



## Illegio (16 May 2013)

I take issue with some of the article's claims. First, it does not take years to teach someone to hit a target at 500yds. It might take a day, if they'd never fired anything in their life before. I also dispute the idea that the systems within the weapon, namely, a laser rangefinder, a ballistic computer, a weather station and an inclinometer, are some magical panacea to the shooting problem. All those things are a solution to deterministic variables, like gravity, atmospheric density and the like. They are not a solution to non-deterministic variables like variations in muzzle velocity or, in particular, the wind, as the system would only be able to read wind at the shooter's position (unless they've managed to crank out some magical wind reading laser, of course.)

Everything that you are taught about position and hold, natural body alignment with the target, sight alignment, and shot release/follow through doesn't apply any less. If you suck at those things, all the fancy triggers and scopes in the world won't make you a better shooter. At best, I can see this thing being a useful tool to amalgamate all the previously mentioned systems into a single package with a nifty trigger on top, similar to what DND is trying to with this all-singing all-dancing sniper/observer target acquisition system they submitted to industry on MERX some months ago. At worst... I don't know. A crutch, maybe.


----------



## Fabius (16 May 2013)

Illegio,
Agreed, the article is, like the majority of stuff coming out of a large percentage of media outlets, not completely accurate and lacking in any depth of thought.

When I mentioned windage being accounted for previously I was mistaken. Digging into the documents a bit more the company states that windage is still the responsibility of the shooter 100%.
That is enough to ensure that unless your squared away and experienced in reading wind your likely going to be missing a lot once you start engaging at any distance with much of a wind. Once you throw the other marksmen ship skills you listed into the mix the chances of an inexperienced shooter actually making hits is even less.

That said having the multitude of equipment used to confirm the deterministic variables condensed into one system does bear some value if as MeanJean alluded to they can get it to be reliable and miniaturized enough to actually be viable. I do think that it is simply a matter of time (quite possibly not that much time) until they do accomplish that task.


Such a system will make it easier for an experienced shooter to quickly and effectively engage out to the actual ballistic capabilities of the weapon. For the inexperienced not as much.

I do find the video capability interesting and it has a lot of valuable potential.


----------



## 57Chevy (21 May 2013)

Article and video shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

'Smart Rifle' Begins Shipping to Gun Owners This Week
by Daniel Bean  17 May, 2013
 ABC News 

A Texas startup has developed a "smart rifle"that barely needs to be aimed.
The maker of the gun, being shipped to stores this week, brags that "even a novice shooter can become an elite long-range marksman in minutes."

The company, TrackingPoint, has said its "world's first" long range Precision Guided Firearms (PGF) integrate precision hardware, digital optics, and tracking technology to deliver an unmatched shooting experience. The line of rifles starts at about $22,500 and each comes packaged with an iPad mini including the interactive TrackingPoint mobile app.

"We're taking centuries old tech, firearms and ammunition, and introducing 21st century technology to it," TrackingPoint CEO Jason Schauble told ABC News.

The PGF line of rifles come equipped with what the company is calling the XactSystem, which uses a network tracking scope with digital display interface, laser tagging to "paint" a moving target, and a guided trigger that only lets the shooter fire when there is a high percentage shot.

The weapon is being introduced at a time when the debate over gun control has raised tempers on both sides of the argument.

Schauble said safety is paramount, just like with any other gun or rifle. "It is a firearm. It is controlled by federal law," he said.

He said a password can be set on the gun's scope software. This doesn't render the rifle useless, but it does lock any unauthorized users out of the precision technology.

Elliot Fineman, chief executive officer of National Gun Victims Action Council, said the "smart gun" is a "mixed proposition."

"I'm very much in favor of the password protection, but [if the user opts not to utilize password protection] this product gives shooters a better accuracy than, on average, most cops," Fineman said. He said the target accuracy of most police is three out of ten.

"To think that private citizens that are not trained could shoot better than 3 out of 10, it's scary," Fineman said.

David Chipman, a spokesman for Mayors Against Illegal Guns which lobbies for an expansion of background checks for people buying guns, said the PGF "is not your grandfather's hunting rifle used for sport and recreation this is a weapon designed to kill with precision."

"This technology potentially enables any two bit criminal to operate with the skills of a highly trained sniper," Chipman said.

Josh Horwitz, executive director of the Education Fund to Stop Gun Violence, dismissed the significance of locking the software.

"This is an industry hell bent on making weapons more lethal and taking no measures to extend safety," Horwitz said. "If this type of technology is transferred into semi automatic and automatic weapons, it would make it even more lethal."

The way the gun operates sounds like a video game. The visual scope on the PGF connects via WiFi the iOS app on an iPhone or iPad by way of ShotView. The feature shows a live video of the digital Heads Up Display (HUD) and video can also be recorded and shared online. Schauble said an Android app is on the way.

TrackingPoint is in the process of developing a dedicated, online community for TrackingPoint users to share videos and information with each other.

"There's a young, digital generation that will want to hunt and shoot, so we're not only developing a product for people that shoot today, but also the new digital generation," said Schauble.

He said the live streaming ShotView feature can be used to help instruct new shooters on the fly or to capture an impressive shooting range or hunting shot to show to others later.

"We've been surprised at how many older shooters and hunters embrace the product, too. This kind of tech helps them to still hunt for years or even take shots that may not be possible with traditional hardware," he said.

The PGF rifles, TrackingPoint's first product line, was introduced at this year's Consumer Electronics Show in January, but this week the company began fulfilling preorder requests with the first units shipping.

READ: State Department Orders 3D Gun Plans Offline

With this first run of PGF rifles, the CEO said TrackingPoint is selling directly to customers.

Schauble said his company has signed a contract to provide technology to some less expensive, short range Remington firearms, and those products will be distributed through vendors, but the distribution of other runs of TrackingPoint product will be decided on a case by case basis.

But with TrackingPoint's Precision Guided Firearms, Schauble said the main objectives are "trying to make existing, long-range shooters more capable."
"Right now, we're the most advanced tech company in outdoor shooting sports. 
                                        ___________________________________________

YouTube video:
New "smart rifle" can hit virtually any target & then tweet about it


----------



## a_majoor (10 Jun 2013)

While very interesting I actually find this goes "against the grain" of current military small arms thinking:

1. Small arms that fire bursting munitions like the XM-25, and;

2. Compact ammunition like CTA and LSAT to allow the soldier to carry more small arms ammunition in machine guns and automatic rifles.

Some of the capabilities like streaming video actually have utility in surveillance systems and perhaps are analogous to the automatic tracking/targeting systems on Gen 3.5 tanks like the Merkava 4.


----------



## GnyHwy (10 Jun 2013)

#1 seems viable and even if it isn't lethal it will sure scare the crap out of them, and get them to move.  Too bad we can't use tear gas as I see that as being more effective.

#2 is too risky.  While the LSAT program will always exist, shaving weight of a soldier's load list one ounce at a time, with plastics and carbon fibre equipment and parts; I don't see us messing with ammunition such as CTA or caseless.  It's too risky an early in development, not to mention having to buy new weapons.  Perhaps implementing them in small batches to specialty units, after a crapload of testing.  With money dwindling and R&D along with it, I expect this one to take a back seat for a while.


----------



## a_majoor (15 Jun 2013)

Guny:

While the XM-25 seems more likely to scare the crap out of people, I have read that several companies are adapting the rangefinder and fusing system from the XM-25 to traditional 40mm LV and HV grenades. That is a lot more "bang" for your buck, and utilizes weapons we already have. Longer term, we may see infantry "rifles" resemble the AA-12 and loaded with explosive rounds for the close engagements and 30-40mm medium velocity grenades for longer range or dealing with hard targets as one line of development.

Caseless and telescoped rounds have been in development for decades, but generally the cost advantage of regular cased ammunition outweighed any advantages of caseless. (The HK G-11 and a complimentary LMG version were actually adopted by the German Army just prior to the end of the Cold War. The collapse of the USSR and the costs of reunification scrapped that particular project, and the G-36 was adopted instead). LSAT has demonstrated a viable LMG prototype, and if there is a move to adopt a new, larger calibre of bullet to increase the effective range of rifles and LMG's to beyond the 3-600 m mark (6.5 and 6.8mm have been proposed) then an entirely new weapon and ammunition can be justified on these grounds.

One can make the argument that a larger upper receiver for an AR-15 pattern weapon to fire 6.5 or 6.8mm conventional ammunition would be cheaper, but then you will still have to create a new LMG to use the ammunition.

Sadly, politics will probably have a far greater role to play than ballistics, training or efficiency when selecting a new weapon.


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Jun 2013)

How about applying the technology to something the size and shape of the M72 (perhaps using Metalstorm technology).

Then, rather than unbalancing the rifle and turning it in to an unwieldy block of plastic and steel, the rifleman can have an optimized rifle and still be able to carry multiple airburst/point detonation rounds on his back in ready to fire containers.

http://www.metalstorm.com/IRM/content/3gl.html


----------



## a_majoor (17 Jun 2013)

Metalstorm had an interesting version of this built into the top of an Australian AUG rifle, although I havn't seen anything on this project lately.

Merging various ideas we could see a 6.5mm LSAT type weapon with a MV grenade launcher (metalstorm or regular) fitted with the XM-25 rangefinder and fusing system. Since one of the reasons to want LSAT is to reduce weight, we would probably want a 30 or 35mm grenade if it has similar lethality to the 40mm grenades.


----------



## McG (13 Feb 2014)

And the US Army has bought at least a few of these.


> * US Army tests TrackingPoint smart-rifle scopes*
> BBC News
> 12 February 2014
> 
> ...


 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26158016


----------



## Halifax Tar (13 Feb 2014)

MCG said:
			
		

> And the US Army has bought at least a few of these. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26158016



Ever the SupTech I have to wonder if someone looked at the ammount of expended small arms rounds over the last decade plus and if that cost isnt one that they are looking to get under control somehow. 

Reading that BBC article it seems to me that that "smart rifle" would heavily curb the addage of win by overwhelming ammount of fire. 

Just me always wondering about stock levels...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (13 Feb 2014)

That's not what you want:

You want a gun that will send every round you fire where you want … You want a ZF1.

Just don't push the red button.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jVsQToSfag


----------



## GnyHwy (14 Feb 2014)

My argument would be that this crosses the "acceptable" computer human interaction threshold.  

Good shots don't need it, and weak shots don't know what they should do with it.

I can't even begin to start a list of the smoke and mirrors involved with presenting the benefits of this.   The basis of the argument *for* this is to bring average shooters to the level of experienced shooters.  I don't believe this is possible.


----------



## Illegio (14 Feb 2014)

http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/long-shot-inside-the-scope-of-smart-weapons

Highlights many of the same issues already mentioned.


----------



## AirDet (14 Feb 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> That's not what you want:
> 
> You want a gun that will send every round you fire where you want … You want a ZF1.
> 
> ...



One of my favourite as well...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Feb 2014)

Electronics will break or distort at the most inopportune times.

Basic musketry won't.


----------



## Bravosixniner (11 Jul 2014)

How would the weapon defrenciate from friendly and hostile. I am sure if you hover over a friendly a bullet would comeout anyway. Unless everyone is wearing a barcode or something.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jul 2014)

Bravosixniner said:
			
		

> How would the weapon defrenciate from friendly and hostile. I am sure if you hover over a friendly a bullet would comeout anyway. Unless everyone is wearing a barcode or something.


You didn't even read the article, did you? It's explained quite clearly.  Instead of spamming the site with more than a half-dozen posts in the hour since you've joined, you really should do some reading.


Edit:  I see the Mods have already caught your name change from dcan3154 to alphaaasfckkk and now a second account under the name Bravosixniner -- although with the same mindless spamming technique.   :facepalm:


----------



## Remius (11 Jul 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Electronics will break or distort at the most inopportune times.
> 
> Basic musketry won't.



I've seen his already with GPS. People relying too much on it and then trying to use a compass as a back up with no idea how to do a re-section or properly orient themselves because their batteries died.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Apr 2015)

DARPA's steerable bullets in the news again:

Endgadget.com



> *DARPA's steerable bullet proves it can hit moving targets*
> 
> DARPA announced that its self-steering bullet program, dubbed the Extreme Accuracy Tasked Ordnance (EXACTO), passed another developmental milestone in late February. Per an administration release, and the video below, experienced and novice shooters alike were able to strike moving targets. And, in the case of expert shooters, able to hit actively evading targets as well.
> 
> (...SNIPPED0


----------



## cupper (28 Apr 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> DARPA's steerable bullets in the news again:
> 
> Endgadget.com



Why are they reinventing the wheel? Just copy the alien bullet technology responsible for the Kennedy Assassination. They have the bullets in the evidence collection. Unless ….


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Apr 2015)

I tried out the Trackpoint simulator at Shot. It certainly helps you hit the target and removes some factors, but will not guarantee a hit. Say you are aiming for an elk. You select the target, press the acquisition button, it then starts to track it, but if the target changes shape to much such as aspect, it will lose the lock and you have to start over again. You can input crosswind and a couple of other factors that it adjusts for. When you have the lock, you pull the trigger, but the gun will not fire until it senses the muzzle is correctly aligned with the target and input data.


----------



## PanaEng (30 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I tried out the Trackpoint simulator at Shot. It certainly helps you hit the target and removes some factors, but will not guarantee a hit. Say you are aiming for an elk. You select the target, press the acquisition button, it then starts to track it, but if the target changes shape to much such as aspect, it will lose the lock and you have to start over again. You can input crosswind and a couple of other factors that it adjusts for. When you have the lock, you pull the trigger, but the gun will not fire until it senses the muzzle is correctly aligned with the target and input data.



so, if you see the head of an insurgent lets say, hit the acquisition button, press the trigger but then the target stands up and walks, you'll have to reset and do that all over?
How bad a shot do you have to be for this to be a measurable improvement?
( I guess if you are that bad, it might be hard for you to keep the aim-point in a specific area for the system to recognize it as the target)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Apr 2015)

That's what I saw from it, to be fair I had all of 3 minutes on the device and by no means an expert. I can see how it can help an average shooter or a very tired good shooter increase the chance of a hit.


----------

